# American Flags To Be Flown At Half Staff On February 2 2015



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Hank Moody said:


> And can I hang Mikey Moore from MINE ?


It depends ... do you have heavy equipment to lift him up?


----------



## nemedic (May 25, 2011)

Hank Moody said:


> And can I hang Mikey Moore from MINE ?





FTH said:


> It depends ... do you have heavy equipment to lift him up?


And enough support bracing for the flagpole to handle the wide load?


----------

